

Google: Do No Evil? Sure. But First Do No Stupid. - jboydyhacker
http://www.blindreason.org/2010/03/dear-google-do-no-evil-sure-but-first.html

======
btilly
The question of whether it is better to engage or not engage China has been
hotly argued within Google and elsewhere. There are good points on both sides.
And indeed initially Google came down on the side of engaging despite things
Google didn't like. See, for instance, <http://www.lot49.com/evil_scale.html>
for some of the thinking that went into that.

However after several years of trying that, censorship has increased.
Repression has increased. And Google came to the position that the policy
simply was not working. The attempt to compromise gmail was simply the last
straw.

The OP is firmly on the side of believing that engagement is the right
approach. But believing that does not mean that they are right. Perhaps Google
is wrong, but after consideration and experience Google moved from agreeing
with the OP to disagreeing with the OP. And even if Google actually is wrong,
it is not obviously so.

